# Error on "False Gods"?



## Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

Concerning the Power Armours of the Pre-Heresy... the Astartes on the cover of "False Gods", with what kind of Power Armour are they equipped?
Their bolters also seem like the modern Goldwyn-Pattern Bolter, anyone knows what pattern are they using?

A mistake from the autor's part? :no:

Thanks for your time. :biggrin:
Cheers, Alexander


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think its supposed to be Heresy Armour: so thats MK 5. The Helmet looks like it was influenced by MK 2 Crusade Armour though. And yes the bolters are Goldwyn-Pattern Bolter. Some artistic license taken by the painter there I think.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Also despite land speeders being a post heresy invention (hence no chaos ones) one is mentioned in fulgrim


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually, I think they had the flying brick in the Heresy, seeing as Jetbikes were used.

-Dirge


----------



## Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

That little bit of artistic license is very nice, then. xD

Also about False Gods... in the chapters that talk about Davin's moon (Influenced maybe on Yavin IV? ), they talk about Scout teams. These teams were composed of fully-grown Astartes, or Scouts?

Because Loken mentioned the Novitiate Auxilia, from where to draw new recruits into the Company. Was this Novitiate a full part of the Legion, or each Company had it's own Auxilia?

The more you investigate, the more the Horus Heresy universe is compared to the Roman Empire era. 

Thanks.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

theres art work for them but its all fairly recent stuff for the CCG back then the bikes were the only things light enough to give anti grav too


----------



## Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

If look carefully on the "Fulgrim" cover, you can see a flying Land Speeder on the center of the picture. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually, I think they were both used in the HH, because the Land Raider was too, and the LR and the LS were found by the same Explorator. I never did understand why Jetbikes weren't used in CSM lists. I would think the CSM would take good care of their rides.

-Dirge


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

Alexander said:


> That little bit of artistic license is very nice, then. xD
> 
> Also about False Gods... in the chapters that talk about Davin's moon (Influenced maybe on Yavin IV? ), they talk about Scout teams. These teams were composed of fully-grown Astartes, or Scouts?
> 
> ...



I think the initial fluff on scouts was that they were fully grown Asartes, but untried in combat though still considered members of a chapter (no openings in the legions ranks for them). I know it later changed for the Space Wolves to be older warriors who's genetic flaws were more pronounced making them natural loners.

I believe the novitiate was a full part of the legion that each company pulled from.

And you are right there is a definate Roman influence on the Heresy universe even down to the livery.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Actually, I think they were both used in the HH, because the Land Raider was too, and the LR and the LS were found by the same Explorator. I never did understand why Jetbikes weren't used in CSM lists. I would think the CSM would take good care of their rides.
> 
> -Dirge


Cause only the Emperor's Children got them, and in the end they were generally more focused on getting up and personal with their knives and sonic weaponry then riding around on bikes. They'd be more rare then Terminator Armor, especially since each one destroyed couldn't be readily replaced, unlike TDA.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, lets get it all straight. All the legions( as well as the Armies of the Imperium) had access to Jetbikes and Landspeeders during before and during the Horus Hersey. There are many pictures that depict different Legions flying around on the things. Second, after the Hersey alot of technology was lost. Jetbikes became rarer and rarer. Most officals fear them because they represent Xenos tech. (ref. Dark Angels Codex) now basically the only known example left is flown by the Master of the Ravenwing. 
As for mixing armour and weapons that is artistic license. Thats is just like when you see shells being extracted from bolt guns(bolters) they use caseless ammunition.


----------

